# Honey |"description" web site?



## BeeMiner (Aug 8, 2003)

Does anyone know of a web site with color, taste and texture descriptions of various honeys from different plants. It would be great if it had a list of descriptive words for each of the three properties (color, taste and texture).

I've seen the National Honey Board descriptions and am looking for some alternate sites with more varieties of honey.

Also, I know flavor varies between plant species and wonder if it varies between similar species at different locations around the country.


----------

